# India has coronavirus cure



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-02-15-india-says-cow-urine-could-cure-coronavirus.html









Yep. Cow urine. Only danger once you get past the taste is being kicked.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It would not surprise me in the least that they would go that route.

Hell, they use horse urine for post menopausal treatment, it is called Premarin.

There are several labs here that are working on a vaccine for it but they say six months to a year for it.

It is not that the labs can't work faster, it is the growth rate of the cultures and the mods to the formulary.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I mean, to be fair, Premarin isn't actually horse urine.

They use the bacteria that causes cow tuberculosis to treat bladder cancer. What ever works, right?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I mean, to be fair, Premarin isn't actually horse urine.
> 
> They use the bacteria that causes cow tuberculosis to treat bladder cancer. What ever works, right?


I only know what I have read, taught or learned on my own, in the med books I study this is similar and not written by me.

The estrogen-replacement drug Premarin, prescribed to menopausal women, is made from horse urine; in fact, the drug's name is short for PREgnant MARes' urINe. About 750,000 mares are impregnated each year for the sole purpose of collecting their estrogen-rich urine.

Cures for a lot of things come from unbelievable places, much from plants too.

Stop bath from photographic development also ended up as aspirin in the 1890's.

It is another plant based drug from the willow tree, but synthesized today.

The base/precursor for it is acetic acid.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I only know what I have read, taught or learned on my own, in the med books I study this is similar and not written by me.
> 
> The estrogen-replacement drug Premarin, prescribed to menopausal women, is made from horse urine; in fact, the drug's name is short for PREgnant MARes' urINe. About 750,000 mares are impregnated each year for the sole purpose of collecting their estrogen-rich urine.
> 
> ...


Well, yes, it's _made_ from horse urine, but it's not "horse urine."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Well, yes, it's _made_ from horse urine, but it's not "horse urine."


LOL!! I did not even think that is what I presented, no of course not straight urine, was not even thinking that!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> LOL!! I did not even think that is what I presented, no of course not straight urine, was not even thinking that!


I'm probably too literal minded.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inovio came up with a vaccine. Should be ready by Summer. Until then, I’ll do what I always do. I’ll stay away from people.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Inovio came up with a vaccine. Should be ready by Summer. Until then, I'll do what I always do. I'll stay away from people.


Too bad its not gonna be sooner. The rumors of mass graves in China is pretty scary. Check out these crows. Crows are drawn to death. What if they become infected and start some kind of viral mutation?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Check out this drone footage of Wuhan. It's a ghost town city.






Here it was two short years ago.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm probably too literal minded.


My wife is the same. Drives me crazy. It's one of the those negotiating points I left unaddressed. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hes anyone else seen this?

ALLEGED C.D.C. TEXT MESSAGES SAY "over 1,000" INFECTED WITH CORONAVIRUS IN U.S.A. -- BEING DELIBERATELY CONCEALED









While the U.S. mass-media is reporting there are "15 confirmed cases" of the deadly Chinese Coronavirus in the US, a lead Doctor in the CDC allegedly sent a text message to a family friend admitting "there have already been over 1,000 cases in the U.S." The Text also says they are ". . . trying to prevent panic . . ."

According to an 18 year old in upstate New York near Schenectady, his father had a text messaging exchange with Doctor Nancy Messonnier, the Director of the Center for the National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases (NCIRD) within the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), photo below.

According to this text message, there have already been over 1,000 cases of Coronavirus inside the US. This is clearly being CONCEALED by government in their effort to "prevent panic."

Sorry, but "preventing panic" is nowhere in the job description for anyone at CDC and is not what we pay any of them to do.

We the American People established the CDC, fund it and pay for all of it so they can SERVE US by researching diseases and finding treatments or cures. We expect them to be honest with us because their whole reason for existing is to serve us. THAT is what we pay them to do.

We don't need government public servants, whose very job existence depends on OUR tax money, to "manage us" or to "handle us" or to conceal things from us "to prevent panic." We expect the facts. We expect the truth. The whole truth. Nothing but the truth.

more here.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Supposed "Gage Order" in New York.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Passing this along from my friend at another forum Thanks, Zedta.

View attachment 103851
by Spiro Skouras (YouTube)



> An important update regarding Wuhan China, which is ground zero for the coronavirus / Covid-19 outbreak, now reported to have gone global, as the Chinese government has now banned people in Wuhan from leaving their homes altogether.
> 
> One aspect which is very interesting and has been covered extensively here is Event 201. The exercise simulating a global coronavirus pandemic took place on October 18th 2019 only 6 weeks before the first case of the virus was reported in Wuhan China.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks much, Zedta. Time to prepare: death, judgement. heaven or hell, right? None of us know when our death will come. That's the ultimate thing to prep for.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> My wife is the same. Drives me crazy. It's one of the those negotiating points I left unaddressed. :vs_laugh:


I think the tendency to take every word literally contributed to me being a good technical writer and being a technical writer then made me even more literal minded.


----------

